# New boiler



## dannbonds (Jan 14, 2013)

Weil McLain


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Better have a max of 3 months warranty on that crappy B&G series 100 pump.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Propress must make a job like that go pretty fast.


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Another new boiler


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Electric boiler??? Why the job been red 'tagged'?? Lol


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Yup 12Kw Slant fin mini tron. They work good. Did'nt notice the rags till it was too late. Carpenter built a closet around it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MacMech said:


> Another new boiler


Don't want to nit pick BUT ...

- where is the LWCO
- your pumps are not installed right


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Don't want to nit pick BUT ...
> 
> - where is the LWCO
> - your pumps are not installed right


Didn t see that, he's right, pumps installed incorrectly.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I thought the tankless use a flow switch. ?? Not a lwco. What's rong with the pumps ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks to me a valve or check is missing it a radiant heating system ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I thought the tankless use a flow switch. ?? Not a lwco. What's rong with the pumps ??


No wonder ur rocket won't get as far to okie... the pump shaft to be installed in horzn position..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why. Isn't it a sealed maintenance free grundfos ? Really. Tell me why ??? Always looking to learn. If it was a b&g. Then yes u must install it horz..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why. Isn't it a sealed maintenance free grundfos ? Really. Tell me why ??? Always looking to learn. If it was a b&g. Then yes u must install it horz..


It's the shaft and motor bearing ... They are only designed to be installed with motor on the horizontal ..... When you open the box the instruction are right in there ... But who reads any ways


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Some brands can be installed like that if the pressure is high enough. 35# I think. Not good practice.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> It's the shaft and motor bearing ... They are only designed to be installed with motor on the horizontal ..... When you open the box the instruction are right in there ... But who reads any ways


I read them all!! Gotta have something to read when I take a dump!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It's the shaft and motor bearing ... They are only designed to be installed with motor on the horizontal ..... When you open the box the instruction are right in there ... But who reads any ways


I do read them. But don't mess with many pumps that small thanks for the info. Il remember it !!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I know I'm new here and this is probably going to piss some people off but.... maybe before criticizing someone you should know what you're talking about. I double checked before typing this. Those grundfos pumps can be installed horizontal OR vertical. If you read their install instructions they don't want the pump on a 45, with the head down or the head straight up if installed horizontal. Of you don't believe me look for yourself.
http://www.pexsupply.com/Grundfos-5...ed-Circulator-Pump-1-25-HP-115-volt-4701000-p
Click on manuals then install instructions and it will download a PDF


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It's the shaft and motor bearing ... They are only designed to be installed with motor on the horizontal ..... When you open the box the instruction are right in there ... But who reads any ways


The picture is rotated, notice the breaker panel on the wall

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> The picture is rotated, notice the breaker panel on the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I know the picture is sideways ... Either that or that red rags is a flag ...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Os said motor(shaft). Not pump housing. It's not the horz or vert line it's the motor shaft is plumb not level


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Pic...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> I know I'm new here and this is probably going to piss some people off but.... maybe before criticizing someone you should know what you're talking about. I double checked before typing this. Those grundfos pumps can be installed horizontal OR vertical. If you read their install instructions they don't want the pump on a 45, with the head down or the head straight up if installed horizontal. Of you don't believe me look for yourself.
> http://www.pexsupply.com/Grundfos-59896341-UPS15-58FC-3-Speed-Circulator-Pump-1-25-HP-115-volt-4701000-p
> Click on manuals then install instructions and it will download a PDF


And ??? The picture is sideways ... No body said the pump body can't be horizontal or vertical ... Just that the motor has to be horizontal in either position ...


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Mississippiplum said:


> The picture is rotated, notice the breaker panel on the wall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


Whoops. I'll try to look closer next time. Pump is installed wrong. Guess that's what I get for looking at it on my phone. I apologize.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Whoops. I'll try to look closer next time. Pump is installed wrong. Guess that's what I get for looking at it on my phone. I apologize.


It's funny ... You try to give me shiits and correct me ... LoL

And all the time your wrong ... Lmao


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> I know I'm new here and this is probably going to piss some people off but.... maybe before criticizing someone you should know what you're talking about. I double checked before typing this. Those grundfos pumps can be installed horizontal OR vertical. If you read their install instructions they don't want the pump on a 45, with the head down or the head straight up if installed horizontal. Of you don't believe me look for yourself.
> http://www.pexsupply.com/Grundfos-59896341-UPS15-58FC-3-Speed-Circulator-Pump-1-25-HP-115-volt-4701000-p
> Click on manuals then install instructions and it will download a PDF


No worries bro. It's good to have respectable debates but usually these few on this thread know what they are talking about. I have learned a lot here even from os. Shhh don't tell him that. Glad u chimed bro. Where are you located ???


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> And ??? The picture is sideways ... No body said the pump body can't be horizontal or vertical ... Just that the motor has to be vertical in either position ...


Didn't notice the pic was sideways. Already apologized, sorry about that. 
Thought it was strange that everyone was jumping on him about the pump being wrong, looked vertical with the way the picture is rotated, and no one said anything about the expansion tank being on its side, again the way the picture is rotated. I slipped and didn't pick up on the rag flying in the wind and thought the picture was straight ahead.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Didn't notice the pic was sideways. Already apologized, sorry about that.
> Thought it was strange that everyone was jumping on him about the pump being wrong, looked vertical with the way the picture is rotated, and no one said anything about the expansion tank being on its side, again the way the picture is rotated. I slipped and didn't pick up on the rag flying in the wind and thought the picture was straight ahead.


I had to look twice ... I though dam that's one windy mechanical room


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here it is


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Why is there a "closed" valve feeding the expansion tank??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cuz that's how valves pose for pics. Lol. All valves are closed. Lol


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Cuz that's how valves pose for pics. Lol. All valves are closed. Lol


Smart as. Ok why is there a valve on the exp tank?


----------



## officialvin (Jun 11, 2010)

those have a LWCO built in, I have installed a few Ultras, Very finicky, If you have just a tiny bit of air in the system it will cause you alot of headaches.. Especially because of the inhibitor you need to add.\. once you put it in you cant bleed the system and have to rely on the air scoop


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Smart as. Ok why is there a valve on the exp tank?


This is a genuine guess: is it a stop/waste valve?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^ you sleigh me ^^^ next time I'm in Ontario I would like to buy you a b... Sorry. How bout a timies


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Medium Double double please sir.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> Smart as. Ok why is there a valve on the exp tank?


Idk. I wouldn't have put one ther. Some moron maintenance guy closes it heater iver heats and boom goes a stem out of the shower in to some kids eye. Or in this case you jus have steam blow up ur floor.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok, I removed two 40 gallon hwt's that were piggy backed and installed one 80 gal gas back. It is on a circulating system. Did this back in August. Now I believe the pump is going bad. Someone mentioned earlier usually the pumps are grossly over sized. In the supply catalog there are a lot of choices on motor size and flow rate, How do you figure out what should be installed?


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

I've turned the pumps since that pic was taken. Had my buddy come over and slap my hands. Stuck a valve on the expansion tank just to make it easier to change, its in a house so there shouldn't be anybody touching it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> Ok, I removed two 40 gallon hwt's that were piggy backed and installed one 80 gal gas back. It is on a circulating system. Did this back in August. Now I believe the pump is going bad. Someone mentioned earlier usually the pumps are grossly over sized. In the supply catalog there are a lot of choices on motor size and flow rate, How do you figure out what should be installed?


Don't ask a dam okie!!! 

Glad to see you joined us. And I have no idea. I'd read the specs on the heater. Got me tho


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've always just went and bought a pump and put it in. Never thought about if it was the right size or not. Now I am curious. I know it causes wear on the pipe walls so sizing could be important. Can you circulate to much? If you move the water slow does the pump have to keep up with the flow of the faucet? Never that that much about it. Right now she gets sperts of hot.:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Ok, I removed two 40 gallon hwt's that were piggy backed and installed one 80 gal gas back. It is on a circulating system. Did this back in August. Now I believe the pump is going bad. Someone mentioned earlier usually the pumps are grossly over sized. In the supply catalog there are a lot of choices on motor size and flow rate, How do you figure out what should be installed?


A small one ... If it's just a return you only want the hot water there at the fixtures not booting around the loop 100 miles per hour


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

MacMech said:


> I've turned the pumps since that pic was taken. Had my buddy come over and slap my hands. Stuck a valve on the expansion tank just to make it easier to change, its in a house so there shouldn't be anybody touching it.


Ho or a kid. I'd atleast remove the handle and hide it in the mech room. Nice install. What red flagged mean?? No gas allowed ??


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, It is just the return line. I didnt know they offered so many choices. This customer is the brother to one of my supply house managers I shop at all the time. I dont want to look as dumb as I am to him!! lol

Thanks OS


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

MacMech said:


> I've turned the pumps since that pic was taken. Had my buddy come over and slap my hands. Stuck a valve on the expansion tank just to make it easier to change, its in a house so there shouldn't be anybody touching it.


Sorry dude... Dangerous. Make it easy to replace.... Then the techs will do it. It's not easy to replace that's why they call a licensed plumber.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> Sorry dude... Dangerous. Make it easy to replace.... Then the techs will do it. It's not easy to replace that's why they call a licensed plumber.


Very true.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Found a pump


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ho or a kid. I'd atleast remove the handle and hide it in the mech room. Nice install. What red flagged mean?? No gas allowed ??


No red flag. Its been red ragged, forgot it on there when I was taking the pic.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I've always just went and bought a pump and put it in. Never thought about if it was the right size or not. Now I am curious. I know it causes wear on the pipe walls so sizing could be important. Can you circulate to much? If you move the water slow does the pump have to keep up with the flow of the faucet? Never that that much about it. Right now she gets sperts of hot.:whistling2:


 Ever try it without the pump??? I always install return without pump.. if doesn't work, then get the lowest flo pump..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Found a pump


Crap!!.. best to get a LF B&G ( low flow) bronze or ss pump.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Crap!!.. best to get a LF B&G ( low flow) bronze or ss pump.


I'd have to see if I can get one.


----------

